# UK to UAE any experience???



## Sammar ali (Jul 8, 2018)

How life is different from UK in UAE? I know it's 360° difference but any things to keep in mind before moving to UAE?? We have been living in UK for 5 yrs now its my husband's work for which we are moving to Dubai.


----------



## Moonpietraveller (Jul 12, 2018)

Life is very different to the UK. Respect is at the utmost to locals when you get there.

I was born in Dubai, and lived there for 13 years then came to england for another 10, then back again for another 2 years. Its a wonderful place to live in the UAE and so much to see but make sure you abide by the rules. Probably ensuring you have the correct life / health insurance as well when you think about moving across to ensure you are covered in different ways.

Appart from those things to consider, Its a beautiful place to go to. Brilliant people and brilliant food. A lot to do and a lot more freedom than the UK.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Astraasia said:


> LBrilliant people and brilliant food. A lot to do and a lot more freedom than the UK.


You had me up until that point.

The food is okay, but not brilliant and especially pricy.

You have no idea what you are talking about if you think you have more freedom. You just be an Emirati to think that.

And if you think you have a lot to do compared with the USA or Europe, then you need to get out more. There's more history art and culture in a single US state or a single European country than the whole of the GCC combined.


----------



## Sammar ali (Jul 8, 2018)

Astraasia said:


> Life is very different to the UK. Respect is at the utmost to locals when you get there.
> 
> I was born in Dubai, and lived there for 13 years then came to england for another 10, then back again for another 2 years. Its a wonderful place to live in the UAE and so much to see but make sure you abide by the rules. Probably ensuring you have the correct life / health insurance as well when you think about moving across to ensure you are covered in different ways.
> 
> Appart from those things to consider, Its a beautiful place to go to. Brilliant people and brilliant food. A lot to do and a lot more freedom than the UK.





Freedom of what kind bro? Because if it is in term of liberalism then nothing is more Liberal than UK n Europe anywhere in the world. But just to be clear asking which freedom is more there in UAE which u dont find in UK comparatively??


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Sammar ali said:


> How life is different from UK in UAE? I know it's 360° difference but any things to keep in mind before moving to UAE?? We have been living in UK for 5 yrs now its my husband's work for which we are moving to Dubai.


Apart from many obvious things, how things differ will depend a great deal on what your lifestyle is now like in the UK and what your circumstances will be in UAE and where in the UAE you end up living. This to a large extent will be dictated by income.


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> You had me up until that point.
> 
> The food is okay, but not brilliant and especially pricy.
> 
> ...


May be by "freedom" he means that UAE is still sort of "cowboy" country and you can freely rip off people as there is no rules to tell you otherwise.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Kostik3000 said:


> May be by "freedom" he means that UAE is still sort of "cowboy" country and you can freely rip off people as there is no rules to tell you otherwise.


That may be what he thinks but there's a lot less crime and rip-offs here than in the UK. The crime levels of fraud in the UK are vastly greater due to the levels of financial crime.


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> That may be what he thinks but there's a lot less crime and rip-offs here than in the UK. The crime levels of fraud in the UK are vastly greater due to the levels of financial crime.


Not sure, I've got doggy calls almost daily. Also, even legitimate calls from banks are sort of trying to rip you off and are prohibited in the UK long ago. Plus, all financial information, the way it's presented to the user in the unclear and unprofessional manner just bugs me too. 


Also, bouncing cheques are the norm in UAE now. Trust no one and take cash, this is the attitude currently in UAE.


Also, that guy with 1 post could be just somebody from "promotional agency".


----------



## Moonpietraveller (Jul 12, 2018)

Maybe I used the wrong word so step back and let me try it again, by freedom I mean exactly Kostik3000 said. everywhere has its rules and regulations and the UAE is no different and I guess if you step over that mark you will be worse off as you are on your own really. 

But from my opinion getting into the UAE, getting to know the people, the communities, the desert … the UK doesn't compare really. Once you have had a taste of getting into the desert there will be nothing like it, the UK doesn't even come close. I guess it is really down to what you are looking for out of that country really.


----------



## Sammar ali (Jul 8, 2018)

Ah brothers, I guess I need to come n see my self what UAE is like 🙂 as far as UK is concerned I have a good and bad both experiences here but mostly good Alhamdulillah. The best thing about this country is, common man is kind here, people smile when they talk and full of manners. Rest cons are here too but nothing comes without a price. Anyhow, thank you indeed for your valuable info. Keeping my hopes positive for UAE too. 👍


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

Moonpietraveller said:


> Maybe I used the wrong word so step back and let me try it again, by freedom I mean exactly Kostik3000 said. everywhere has its rules and regulations and the UAE is no different and I guess if you step over that mark you will be worse off as you are on your own really.
> 
> But from my opinion getting into the UAE, getting to know the people, the communities, the desert … the UK doesn't compare really. Once you have had a taste of getting into the desert there will be nothing like it, the UK doesn't even come close. I guess it is really down to what you are looking for out of that country really.


You are correct, UK doesn't have a desert 

Only please to remember to clean after yourself, it looks disgusting after every weekend during winter months.


----------

